# I could introduce him to y'all



## Emiliana de Lunares

¡Hola a todos!

Tengo una duda sobre cómo se expresaría la siguiente idea en español. El contexto: una chica está hablando con dos amigos suyos que son músicos. Ella es amiga de un productor muy famoso que los músicos quieren conocer. Ella les dice:

*I could introduce him to y'all.*

Mi intento...

*Podría presentárselo.*

En primer lugar, sé que ''y'all'' podría ser ''vosotros'', etc., pero quiero usar ''ustedes'' aquí. No sé por qué, pero mi intento me parece mal... o parece que falta algo. ¿Qué les parece? ¿Sugerencias?

Muchas gracias de antemano por su ayuda


----------



## michelmontescuba

Emiliana de Lunares said:


> Podría presentárselo.


No está mal, aunque en todo caso sería "presentarselo*S*". De todos modos, en una situación informal, esa frase me resultaría un tanto escueta e improbable. Yo preferiría decir: 
- Si ustedes quieren se los puedo presentar.
- Se los puedo presentar si ustedes quieren.

Veamos que otras propuestas surgen.


----------



## Circunflejo

michelmontescuba said:


> aunque en todo caso sería "presentarselo*S*"


 El presentado sería el conocido productor; no los músicos. Por tanto, 


Emiliana de Lunares said:


> Podría presentárselo.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Circunflejo said:


> El presentado sería el conocido productor; no los músicos. Por tanto,


Sí, tienes razón, pero la frase de Emiliana tendría por fuerza que terminar en "a ustedes".


----------



## Circunflejo

michelmontescuba said:


> la frase de Emiliana tendría por fuerza que terminar en "a ustedes".


Se puede elidir perfectamente.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Circunflejo said:


> Se puede elidir perfectamente.


Me parece que no


----------



## Circunflejo

michelmontescuba said:


> Me parece que no


¿Cómo que no? Imagínate que dices a alguien: "Me gustaría conocer a X" y tu interlocutor te contesta: "Podría presentártelo". Eso sería lo normal. Lo raro sería que te contestara: "Podría presentártelo a ti". Lo mismo es aplicable a presentárselo, presentároslo...


----------



## michelmontescuba

Circunflejo said:


> ¿Cómo que no? Imagínate que dices a alguien: "Me gustaría conocer a X" y tu interlocutor te contesta: "Podría presentártelo". Eso sería lo normal. Lo raro sería que te contestara: "Podría presentártelo a ti". Lo mismo es aplicable a presentárselo, presentároslo...


Totalmente de acuerdo, pero en ese caso se lo van a presentar a una sola persona. Si es plural tienes que hacer la especificación "a ustedes". Quizá esté equivocado, pero así entiendo yo el idioma. De cualquier manera, si yo fuese Emiliana, me guiaría por tí. Mi conocimiento es puramente empírico.


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Yo también diría algo tipo "Si quieren, se los puedo presentar".


----------



## michelmontescuba

Para serte sincero, ni siquiera creo que "puedo presentarselo*S*" esté mal. Yo creo que es lo mismo que "se los puedo presentar", pero bueno, ya dirán los especialistas.


----------



## sarah_

michelmontescuba said:


> Para serte sincero, ni siquiera creo que "puedo presentarselo*S*" esté mal. Yo creo que es lo mismo que "se los puedo presentar", pero bueno, ya dirán los especialistas.


Desde mi punto de vista, ambos son incorrectos.
El presentado es uno, en singular:
Te lo puedo presentar (a Juan)
Te la puedo presentar ( a María)
Te los puedo presentar ( a Juan y María)
Te las puedo presentar ( a María y a su prima)
Y tratando de usted, pues lo mismo pero con se, como en el caso que nos ocupa.


----------



## Circunflejo

michelmontescuba said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, pero en ese caso se lo van a presentar a una sola persona. Si es plural tienes que hacer la especificación "a ustedes".


No. Es exactamente igual que en singular. La ambigüedad (presentárselo a él/ella/usted/ustedes/ellos/ellas) queda disipada por el contexto. Y si se opta por cambiar el registro y usar presentároslo, ni siquiera habría ambigüedad posible.


----------



## michelmontescuba

sarah_ said:


> Desde mi punto de vista, ambos son incorrectos.
> El presentado es uno, en singular:
> Te lo puedo presentar (a Juan)
> Te la puedo presentar ( a María)
> Te los puedo presentar ( a Juan y María)
> Te las puedo presentar ( a María y a su prima)
> Y tratando de usted, pues lo mismo pero con se, como en el caso que nos ocupa.


Ok, y ¿acaso "se lo puedo presentar a ustedes" no es lo mismo que "se los puedo presentar"? ¿Que crees sobre esto?


----------



## Circunflejo

michelmontescuba said:


> ¿acaso "se lo puedo presentar a ustedes" no es lo mismo que se los puedo presentar"?


No. En el primer caso, solo se presenta a una persona. En el segundo caso, a varias. En el primer caso, hay varios interlocutores. En el segundo caso, el número de interlocutores lo tendrá que determinar el contexto.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Sí, chicos, ya he comprendido que en este caso "se loS" y "presentárseloS" es incorrecto. Me costó, pero lo logré. Espero que no se le haya explotado la cabeza a Emiliana.


----------



## Rocko!

_Si quieren, podría presentarlos._


----------



## OtroLencho

Rocko! said:


> _Si quieren, podría presentarlos._


Eso sería "...introduce y'all (to him)...".  Me parece que en varios puntos del hilo hay confusión sobre quién es quién en el original.


----------



## elroy

michelmontescuba said:


> la frase de Emiliana tendría por fuerza que terminar en "a ustedes"





Circunflejo said:


> Se puede elidir perfectamente.


Aún suponiendo que no se puede elidir, no veo nada que quite para que se use “presentárselo” en vez de “presentárselos”:

Podría presentárselo a ustedes.

¿Cuál es el problema?


----------



## michelmontescuba

elroy said:


> Aún suponiendo que no se puede elidir, no veo nada que quite para que se use “presentárselo” en vez de “presentárselos”:
> 
> Podría presentárselo a ustedes.
> 
> ¿Cuál es el problema?


Por supuesto, en ese ejemplo nunca ha habido dudas. Si es "a ustedes", lógicamente "presentarselo" no puede llevar "s".


----------



## elroy

michelmontescuba said:


> Si es "a ustedes", lógicamente "presentarselo" no puede llevar "s".


Ah, pensé que lo que opinabas era que al usarse “a ustedes” tenía que ir con “los”. 


michelmontescuba said:


> Si es "a ustedes", lógicamente "presentarselo" no puede llevar "s".


Si se fueran a presentar varias personas a varias otras, pues sí iría “presentárselos” con “a ustedes”, ¿no?


----------



## sarah_

michelmontescuba said:


> Por supuesto, en ese ejemplo nunca ha habido dudas. Si es "a ustedes", lógicamente "presentarselo" no puede llevar "s".


Lo siento, Michel, pero sigues confundido.


elroy said:


> Si se fueran a presentar varias personas a varias otras, pues sí iría “presentárselos” con “a ustedes”, ¿no?


Iba a decir lo mismo, pero te me has adelantado.
Justo: "Podría presentárselos a ustedes" significa que presentas varios a varios.


----------



## michelmontescuba

elroy said:


> Si se fueran a presentar varias personas a varias otras, pues sí iría “presentárselos” con “a ustedes”, ¿no?


Sí claro, en esa situación sí. Mi español no es perfecto, pero tampoco es TAAAN malo.



sarah_ said:


> Lo siento, Michel, pero sigues confundido


¿A qué te refieres?


----------



## sarah_

michelmontescuba said:


> ¿A qué te refieres?


Pues a eso, a tu afirmación de que


michelmontescuba said:


> Si es "a ustedes", lógicamente "presentarselo" no puede llevar "s".


----------



## michelmontescuba

Si voy a presentar a una sola persona, y ya digo que es "a ustedes" no puedo decir "presentárseloS", a menos que vaya a presentar varias personas a otras varias personas. Eso siempre ha estado claro.

He estado leyendo sobre este asunto de "se lo" vs "se los" y definitivamente tienen razón, pero al parecer es un fenómeno muy frecuente en el español de América. Aqui les dejo el enlace por si lo quieren consultar.
Duda resuelta: ¿se los dijo o se lo dijo?


----------



## elroy

Según lo veo yo, el que se diga o no "a ustedes" nada tiene que ver con la elección entre "lo" o "los", que depende únicamente de la cantidad de personas que se presenten. El tema de incluir o no "a ustedes" no influye en la formulación del resto de la frase.


----------



## sarah_

michelmontescuba said:


> Si voy a presentar una sola persona, y ya digo que es "a ustedes" no puedo decir "presentárseloS",


Es que si vas a presentar una sola persona no puedes decir presentárselos nunca, da igual que incluyas ustedes o no. Tal y como tú construyes la frase pareciera que depende de si omites o no el indirecto.

PD Veo que voy a rueda todo el rato, Roy, jajaja. Te me adelantas siempre.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Ya entiendo qué es lo que me intentas decir.


----------



## sarah_




----------



## Rocko!

OtroLencho said:


> Eso sería "...introduce y'all (to him)...".  Me parece que en varios puntos del hilo hay confusión sobre quién es quién en el original.


Hola. Yo pensé en "mutuamente". Y tengo claro que estamos hablando de presentar una persona a otras.
Como mexicano que soy, lo único posible para mí en lo coloquial es "podría presentárselos" (y en lo formal), pero esa opción no tiene caso proponerla en este hilo para una traducción dirigida a una audiencia internacional. Ni hablar de la versión todavía más mexicana que dice "presentar con".

No me opongo, pero tampoco puedo proponer la "versión correcta" porque me es extraña. Lo más cercano que tengo es "podría presentarles al productor".

Saludos.


----------



## OtroLencho

Rocko! said:


> Yo pensé en "mutuamente". Y tengo claro que estamos hablando de presentar una persona a otras.


Bueno, como entiendo el inglés, es posible que el desconocido sea presentado al grupo *sin que ellos correspondan*.

Visualiza un evento (por ejemplo) en el cual el expositor sea presentado al público.  No hay nada mutuo ni plural en esa presentación.

¿Dirías "presentárselos" en esa situación?


----------



## Rocko!

OtroLencho said:


> Bueno, como entiendo el inglés, es posible que el desconocido sea presentado al grupo *sin que ellos correspondan*.
> 
> Visualiza un evento (por ejemplo) en el cual el expositor sea presentado al público.  No hay nada mutuo ni plural en esa presentación.
> 
> ¿Dirías "presentárselos" en esa situación?


Les presento al productor (es la idea en "podría presentarles al productor"). El problema es que en las zonas leístas podrían darle una interpretación diferente, del tipo "_a ustedes los_(les) _voy a dar a conocer_". Pero tienes razón, por aquí tenemos el serio problema de decirlo mal por pluralizar, así que el "les" de complemento de objeto indirecto lo tendrían que digerir allá, porque o es eso o es la pluralización.


----------



## Irene Shang

hola hola estudiaba español en la uni y quería decir algo desde mi punto de vista. Pues en este caso lo que haría la chica es hacer que el productor conozca a los amigos, es decir, presentar a los amigos al productor. Mejor pongamos un ejemplo con las cosas en vez de las personas. Para decir ¨presentar las pinturas al productor¨, sin duda sería "presentarselas"(se - al productor, y las - las pinturas). Así que al cambiar "las pinturas" a "los amigos",  sería presentarselos. Solo fue mi opinion


----------



## FromPA

Irene Shang said:


> hola hola estudiaba español en la uni y quería decir algo desde mi punto de vista. Pues en este caso lo que haría la chica es hacer que el productor conozca a los amigos, es decir, presentar a los amigos al productor. Mejor pongamos un ejemplo con las cosas en vez de las personas. Para decir ¨presentar las pinturas al productor¨, sin duda sería "presentarselas"(se - al productor, y las - las pinturas). Así que al cambiar "las pinturas" a "los amigos",  sería presentarselos. Solo fue mi opinion


But in the original post, the direct object is third person singular (him/lo) and the indirect object is second person plural (you all/se/uds).   Presentárselo.


----------



## Irene Shang

yes I got your point. Actually I think in a personal occation "introduce" means allowing both sides to know each other, so it doesn't matter that much which one is the direct object and the other, the indirect one, both way are right?


----------



## OtroLencho

Rocko! said:


> _Si quieren, podría presentarlos._


Perdón:  Al pensarlo bien, creo que no te había entendido a fondo.

Con toda esta discusión de directos e indirectos, simplemente *omitir* el indirecto no se me había ocurrido.

Estaba pensando en la expresión original "him to y'all" cuando el concepto bien puede ser mutuo como dices.

Siendo ese el caso, y dirigiéndose a los músicos con la idea de dar a conocer mutuamente a ellos con el productor que no está presente en ese momento, ¿esta frase que expresas es cosa que se diría normalmente?


----------



## Rocko!

OtroLencho said:


> Siendo ese el caso, y dirigiéndose a los músicos con la idea de dar a conocer mutuamente a ellos con el productor que no está presente en ese momento, ¿esta frase que expresas es cosa que se diría normalmente?


No es una frase que suene extraña, pero creo que sí es infrecuente. La usarían mucho los que van de cupidos por la vida: —¿Crees que Juan y Ana se gusten si llegan a conocerse? Los voy a presentar, y a ver qué pasa.


----------



## SamQhest

Rocko! said:


> No es una frase que suene extraña, pero creo que sí es infrecuente. La usarían mucho los que van de cupidos por la vida: —¿Crees que Juan y Ana se gusten si llegan a conocerse? Los voy a presentar, y a ver qué pasa.


He de concordar contigo.


----------

